# Now FREE on Kindle: GALAXY OF HEROES



## Gus Flory (Oct 13, 2009)

Galaxy of Heroes is now FREE on Kindle!



A conspiracy against humanity.

A planet of hope.

A breathtakingly beautiful cyborg.

A battle like no other.

An adventure you won't forget!

Check out Galaxy of Heroes







!

Free on Kindle!


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Hey, Gus!

Welcome to kindleboards!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Welcome to KB Gus!


----------



## Gus Flory (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks, glad to be here.

Good to see you again, Red.

And thank you to the person who purchased my book on Amazon.


----------



## Gus Flory (Oct 13, 2009)

I posted my Kindle book on Amazon earlier this month. Five sales so far. Whoohoo! I'm about to quit my day job.

Thanks to those of you who took a chance on me.

No reviews yet.

I must say even with only with five books sold, it is exciting to know that someone out there might be reading what I have worked on for so long. This with no monetary investment on my part. As I wait the months and months for rejection letters to start rolling in from agents, it's good to know that my work is out there and actual readers have access to it, regardless of where I am in the industry's vast slush pile.

Now whether those readers like it or not...

I don't know if any of my few sales came from my post here, or because of my posts over on the Amazon boards. At least one person said she bought my book over on the Amazon forums. But I think I jumped in too hard over there posting about my book. One guy tagged it with "spammer." That sucks, so I think I will not post over there so much, even though my posts may have resulted in my only sales.

How to get the word out without spamming and seeming so mercenary about it? I'm thinking I need to purchase ads on Web sites, rather than relying only on posts in forums. But it seems posts are the best way to reach Kindle owners. That's the rub, the Catch 22.

Thank you if you purchased my book. I am grateful and hope to hear what you think.

GALAXY OF HEROES


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

If you keep your posts within the threads set up for advertising books, you won't be called a 'spammer'.

There are three to five threads that you can post on safely. They are pretty obvious by their titles: One is "Have you published a book on the Kindle?"  Another is soemthing like "October Authors".

I wouldn't suggest posting there daily, but every 4 days to a week is good.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gus,

as you probably know, we have a rule here about not bumping your book thread more than once a week, although you're always welcome to reply to comments (like this one). That is how we handle the possibility of spamming here. It lets every author get some time in the spotlight, as much as possible with the number of authors we have now! So bumping your thread once a week or so is one way to get some advertising here.

Another, even more effective way, is to be as active in the forums here as your time will allow. Many of the authors here find that is the most effective way to advertise here at KB. This is a 6000 member forum of your target audience: Kindle owners who aren't afraid to one-click!

There are also several threads in the Book Bazaar where your fellow authors discuss marketing. One of the most recent, with good info on how to get attention, is:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,14691.0.html

and another:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,14495.msg277923.html#msg277923

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

As co-moderator of this forum, I'll add to what Betsy said: be sure to check out the "authors guidelines" part of our Forum Decorum which can be found here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.msg75.html#msg75

Personally. . . .I've got 300 books waiting to be read. . . . so if you want to get me to one click, be pleasant, be courteous, and, above all be _active_.  The more I see your name show up elsewhere than the Book Bazaar, the more likely I am to say to myself, "What the heck, let me give that one a try too." 'Cause I really like to support independent authors who I come to think of as friends!


----------



## Gus Flory (Oct 13, 2009)

300 books! I hope you are a speed reader.

I have the urge to reply more often but I don't want to be seen as a used car salesman and spammer! 

These forums are great and the best threads are the ones not started by people trying to sell a book, but are about writing and where the industry is going. I've been lurking and have stayed up too late two nights in a row following the JA Konrath conversation. 

Big things are happening in publishing, that is clear.

Thanks for the links.


----------



## ldenglish (Jul 18, 2009)

I said on another post that I'm getting a Kindle for Christmas. Well, I couldn't wait, and it's on its way (chewing fingernails in anticipation.) I've added Galaxy of Heroes to my list. It looks like my kind of reading material. Thanks for the great price!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Gus Flory said:


> 300 books! I hope you are a speed reader.


LOL! Well, no. But I do move through pretty fast. . . .I generally read the 'oldest' ones first, but will jump around especially if there's some discussion here about how good a book was. . . . . that's likely to nudge me into moving it to 'read sooner rather than later'.


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

Hey Gus.  I've been following your posts on Amazon and here (although I just registered here today).  You remind me of me!  Worried about being a pain in everybody else's butt while at the same time wanting people to read your stuff.  I'm taking notes on all the advice you've received to that end because I'm probably going to be putting something new on Kindle in the next few days.

One difference with me is that I'm not really concerned about getting published anymore -- mostly because I tried hard in the past and failed.  My first two stories were about high school wrestlers and I was sure they'd catch on.  They didn't, of course.  But I realized that the coolest part for me was knowing that people are reading what I wrote.  It's all a rationalization of my failure, of course...

Good luck with GALAXY OF HEROES!  Did everybody get that?  GALAXY of HEROES!


----------



## Stormbringer (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi Gus,
Would love to sample your book, but unfortunately I'm not able to. 
Since I'm located in Norway it's not available.

_This title is not available for customers from your location in Europe_

'rolf


----------



## Gus Flory (Oct 13, 2009)

I've made a few sales lately on Kindle and I'm hoping to hear some feedback. No reviews yet.

Right now I've been trying to get a hardcopy going on CreateSpace, but getting my cover design into their format has been a hassle. With work and family, I've got no time to stay up all night screwing around with it, so I have to wait for the weekends. Even then, there's only time after the wife and kids are asleep.

Smashwords has also been somewhat challenging. I like the formatting on Kindle with page breaks between chapters, but on Smashwords everything looks crappy. When I save a Word file as a PDF file on my computer, it looks great. But when I upload to Smashwords and it converts to PDF, there are no page breaks and the title page isn't centered and I am unhappy with how it looks.

I would hate to have someone read my book on the Nook and have it look amateurish, when it looks great on the Kindle -- or at least on the preview in the Amazon digital text platform. So I wait for the weekend to screw around with formatting on Smashwords.

I've been spending a lot of time on Kindleboards lurking and reading threads whenever the boss isn't looking over my shoulder in my cubicle, and you guys here have been teaching me a lot about e-books and about how many of us are struggling with the same issues. But all the while I'm wishing I was a full-time novelist making huge bucks and waking up late and drinking too much and taking research trips to Hawaii and Thailand. Actually, I'm usually wishing I was a character in my novel zooming across the galaxy with my trusty cyborg at my side.

Instead, I have to go to bed early so I can wake up for the morning commute. Such is the life of an obscure novelist in the Kindle era.

Anyway, if you want to read some awesome sci-fi, please download Galaxy of Heroes







. Hehe.

Good luck, all.


----------



## Gus Flory (Oct 13, 2009)

Hey, I took the next step and published GALAXY OF HEROES as a paperback through Createspace. It was a remarkably easy and inexpensive process.

And after posting some frustrations here about setting up my book cover, Jason Merrick offered his help and got the cover looking just right. Thanks, Jason!

And thanks Kindle Boards!

Sometimes when I get all down on humanity, guys like Jason step up and remind me that there are still good guys out there in this universe. Which, come to think of it, is a theme in my novel.

I've been re-reading my novel after stepping away from it for awhile. It's still a little rough around the edges, but if you can forgive me for my limited budget that necessitated self-editing, I think it's a pretty good read -- both on Kindle and in paperback!

http://www.amazon.com/Galaxy-Heroes-Gus-Flory/dp/1449563899/ref=sr_oe_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1260740657&sr=1-1


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I was glad to be able to help Gus... =)

P.S. I got the copy in the mail yesterday, thanks much!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Today's featured author at the Indie Spotlight is

Sunday: Gus Flory - GALAXY OF HEROES

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Come up and read and leave a comment.

Edward C. Patterson
& Gregory B. Banks


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi, Gus! Welcome to KBs.

Pop over to the thread called "Tags, Tags, Tags" and start exchanging tags with your fellow authors. Tags are a way to get your book noticed by Amazon customers.

~Donna~


----------



## Gus Flory (Oct 13, 2009)

Greetings all!

GALAXY OF HEROES







is still 99 cents until June 30. Then it's up to $2.99.

So if you want to save a couple bucks on some Kindle sci-fi action, and support an indie writer, too, now's your chance!











From Amazon reviews:

"Galaxy of Heroes is set in the distant future - a future where the human race is scattered far from Earth and under the constant threat of violence and extinction from the more powerful inhabitants of the universe. It focuses around the experiences of four main characters who share a common history and who meet again as the action unfolds. ... The most memorable of these characters is easily the larger-than-life Captain Jace Spade and this is ultimately his story."

"Thoroughly enjoyed this book. Lots of action. Strong Characters. Loved the cyborg. I hope Mr. Flory writes a sequel."

"I would urge you to buy it and read it. For a buck, you CANNOT lose and we may have a star on our hands and we can say WE bought and read his FIRST BOOK!"


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Great deal Gus! Congrats on the good reviews... =)


----------



## Gus Flory (Oct 13, 2009)

Hey, Jason. How's it going?

The good reviews feel great. The bad ones, not so much. 

But it comes with the territory. They let me know what I need to work on for Part 2.

Thanks again for helping an indie out on my cover!

Gus


----------



## Gus Flory (Oct 13, 2009)

GALAXY OF HEROES







is still 99 cents for a few more days. So if you want to save a couple bucks, now's your chance!


----------



## Gus Flory (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks to all who bought my book at $2.99. I was a little nervous that the higher price would discourage readers.

But 21 people have taken a chance on me at $2.99 over the last week. 

This motivates me to get to work on GALAXY OF HEROES II, and make it bigger and better and an improvement over the first book. I've learned a lot from this experience and I think all the feedback is making me a better writer and a better storyteller.

Again, thanks all!


----------



## Gus Flory (Oct 13, 2009)

Sales have fallen off with the new price, but revenues are up. At 99 cents I was selling between 7-10 a day. At $2.99 it's been about three a day. Better revenues are nice, but it's tough to see the fall in rankings.

And nobody took a chance on GALAXY OF HEROES







today! So I'm getting nervous.

Please check it out. It's a military sci-fi adventure you won't forget!

Also, check out my latest. A sci-fi thriller:

THE PSYCHIC


----------



## Gus Flory (Oct 13, 2009)

Here's the latest Goodreads review for GALAXY OF HEROES.

Warning! Spoilers! 

Review is from Jerry from Australia:

Galaxy of Heroes is somewhat reminiscent of the best bits of Firefly/Serenity and the Star Wars movies, but still manages to be an original and fun story in its own right. It has that space cowboy and Captain Tightpants aspect of Firefly, combined with Star Wars-esque aliens and battle scenes, but kickass original characters and intriguing mythology. 

Also, along with Scott Westerfeld's Uglies series, I found that Galaxy of Heroes is one of the few books I like that manages to blend y...more Galaxy of Heroes is somewhat reminiscent of the best bits of Firefly/Serenity and the Star Wars movies, but still manages to be an original and fun story in its own right. It has that space cowboy and Captain Tightpants aspect of Firefly, combined with Star Wars-esque aliens and battle scenes, but kickass original characters and intriguing mythology. 

Also, along with Scott Westerfeld's Uglies series, I found that Galaxy of Heroes is one of the few books I like that manages to blend young adult fiction and fantasy/sci-fi themes seamlessly, making the concepts easy to understand without feeling too juvenile. I feel like age really isn't too much of an issue with this story, as long as you have an interest in sci-fi and you cheer for the underdog. 

Speaking of the underdog, I really enjoyed the characters in this book. Captain Spade made me laugh, and reminded me of a mix of Mal and Jayne from Firefly, along with someone else I can't quite put my finger on. He was kickass and made me laugh, and I enjoyed his sarcastic sense of humour. I quite liked Mina Casey too, which I didn't expect - usually when authors create strong I-will-kill-you female characters like Mina Casey they just annoy the shit out of me and I want to punch them. 

I really want to hear more about Grimes and Genie too! I'd love to see and hear how their voyage to the Calli Sector goes, and in setting up a new colony - particularly when Spade and Casey show up with tonnes of refugees in tow. I expected them to show up at the end and help fight on Portogallos, and was a bit bummed when that didn't happen =/ I really loved watching/reading about Genie's transformation though, in terms of her relationship with Grimes and fighting with the organic and inorganic sides of herself. 

I also wanted Spade to actually track down Dr. Zander, and have to admit I half rolled my eyes when Mina said 'he's in YOU' (or something to that effect). Much of Spade's story was tied up in his quest for the doctor, so I was a bit confused when that never really eventuated. I'd like to see this novel turn into a series, so I can see some of these plotarcs unfold a little more. 

On that note, I found the Craaldan view on war and their evolution to be really fascinating, and would also love to hear more about their conquests before and after the events that take place in the novel. I was really struck by how war was so ingrained in their being that they'd simply accepted that in the end there'd be nothing left to destroy, and that they'd return to the mutinous behaviour they were originally known for. 

I'd also love to hear more about the Diocons, both before and after the events of this novel. Much more brutal and cold than the Craaldans, I'd really love to explore their twisted psyche and learn how they became what they are. 

So overall, I really quite enjoyed this novel. It's a light, fun read that blends young adult and sci-fi almost flawlessly, and I'm more curious than disappointed about some loose ends being left untied. I do hope the author turns this into a series if that isn't in the pipeline already, because I would love to hear more on everything. Hell, I'd even settle for some short stories or something.  

FTC disclaimer: I received this book through the Goodreads First Reads program, and as such should probably say something about how that doesn't affect my opinion yadda yadda yadda. Well it doesn't - a shit book is still a shit book, and I've torn the author a new one on a couple of occasions ;] just check my first-reads shelf!


----------



## Gus Flory (Oct 13, 2009)

Here is an excerpt from GALAXY OF HEROES







:

*Chank*
Grimes stood shirtless in the center of the pit. The roar from the heavily inebriated crowd shook the terraces and rumbled the roof.
Grimes pumped his fist to wild cheers.
"Grimes faces the challenger, Chank, a deserter from the Craaldan Empire."
The tall, shirtless Craaldan strode into the pit. His movement, gray skin and yellow eyes called attention to his alien essence.
A hush fell over the amphitheater.
The Craaldan's muscles flexed and tightened, like steel cables moving beneath his granite-colored skin.
Disconcerted murmurs arose from the terraces.
"Chank," Spade said. "That name is familiar."
The uncertainty on Grimes' face was displayed close up on the screens.
"This isn't right," Capt. Casey said. "Joe didn't sign up to fight a Craaldan."
Grimes looked up and raised his fists, and the crowd exploded with cheers. He faced off with the tall Craaldan, who stood motionless at the other end of the pit.
Chank exploded forward in an instant. His speed was inhuman. He knocked Grimes senseless with several lightning strikes.
Grimes crumpled. He appeared tiny as he lay on his back with the tall Craaldan standing over him. Chank lifted a gray, serrated fist and cocked it back.
The crowd gasped in unison.
Capt. Casey stood up from her seat. "He'll kill him."
Chank uncocked his punch at Grimes' face. In a flash, Genie sprang into the pit and caught the Craaldan's fist in her hand.
She shoved Chank hard, flipping the giant alien through the air to excited roars from the crowd.
Chank landed on his feet and then exploded toward Genie.
But Genie did not stay to fight. Like quicksilver, she scooped up Grimes and sprang from the pit, darting away through the crowd with Grimes' unconscious body slung over her shoulder.
Chank stood in the center of the pit watching her flee.
A few boos rang out from the terraces. Someone threw a drinking container. More boos and jeers and containers rained down as Chank strode out of the pit.
"Calm," Jod said over the intercom. "Please, calm."
The rain of containers intensified. Now chairs were being flung from the terraces into the pit. The humans overturned tables and smashed display screens.
"Calm!" Jod commanded. "He is not to be feared! Control yourselves! Calm!"
Spade and Capt. Casey pushed their way through the crowd as a mob mentality quickened and took hold. Fear and anger burned out of control after the sight of a Craaldan pummeling a human nearly to death.
Thuggish security guards dressed in black body armor roughed up rioters in a failed effort to restore order, but their heavy handedness only further fueled the mayhem.
Capt. Casey grabbed Spade's hand and pulled him behind her down a staircase. She and Spade ran down a corridor and out of the amphitheater. 
"Where did Genie take him?" Capt. Casey asked.
"The spaceport," Spade said. 
Capt. Casey and Capt. Spade trotted down a raised walkway toward a hover transport platform.
"Look," Spade said, pointing down to another windy walkway that led out of the amphitheater.
Between skyscrapers they could see Jod walking, flanked by two Craaldans.
"He's got Chank with him," Spade said. "And another Craaldan."
"A Craaldan officer," Capt. Casey said.
While neither Chank nor his Craaldan companion were wearing armor, the Craaldan officer had his executioner blade strapped to his left thigh.
"What is this Jod character up to?" Spade asked.


----------



## Gus Flory (Oct 13, 2009)

I've been so busy lately that I've been neglecting to promote GALAXY OF HEROES.

Plus, I bought a Kindle 3 and most of my free time is spent reading and downloading. I love that thing!

Anyway, please check out GALAXY OF HEROES!


----------



## Gus Flory (Oct 13, 2009)

It's been a year, and GALAXY OF HEROES has sold a ton of copies. Thanks for the reads!

I've completed an outline for Part II, and trying to find time to write between an extremely busy schedule.

New adventures, planets, escapes, battles, and bad guys await Capt. Jace Spade, Capt. Mina Casey, Genie and Sgt. Joe Grimes. Part II will be better than the first!

Thanks to all who have read GALAXY OF HEROES, and if you haven't, please check it out!


----------



## Gus Flory (Oct 13, 2009)

Free for a limited time only on Smashwords.










GALAXY OF HEROES

Product Description:

A conspiracy against humanity. A breathtakingly beautiful cyborg. A battle like no other. An adventure you won't forget!

The lives of four space drifters intersect on a planet of hope as the most powerful war machine in the galaxy approaches, threatening to consume them all in a storm of metal and fire.

Capt. Jace Spade is a fighter pilot from the Roga System. He is determined to find his maker-the enigmatic Dr. Zander-even if his search means risking all in the conflagrations of the Inner Galaxy.

Capt. Mina Casey is also a fighter pilot, but from an advanced human civilization that arose in the Heliac System. Capt. Casey has drifted through the void for eons as visions of a warm planet where she can sink her feet in the sand and watch the sunset filled her dreams.

Sgt. Joe Grimes-a Heliac Ranger who once lived for the thrill of the fight-is now disillusioned after the total defeat and destruction of his home world. He would leave all humanity behind if he could only get away.

Genie is a beautiful and indestructible cyborg constructed by a technologically advanced civilization for the purpose of interacting with humans. Genie is programmed to love Joe Grimes, but she longs to be free.

Please check it out!


----------



## Gus Flory (Oct 13, 2009)

Still free on Smashwords. Trying to get it free on Kindle.

Check it out. Then check out GALAXY OF HEROES II. I wrote it in Iraq.


----------



## Gus Flory (Oct 13, 2009)

Galaxy of Heroes is still free on Smashwords.

I'm trying to get it to go free on Amazon, but it's taking a while. Please check it out on Smashwords. Then check out Part II.

If you like military sci fi, you're gonna love it.

_new post merged with existing thread -- Ann_


----------



## Gus Flory (Oct 13, 2009)

Smashwords is still pending review after multiple fixes. It's been three weeks. But I'm not giving up. One day I am confident they will ship it out as a free book.

Meanwhile, you can still download it for free here: Galaxy of Heroes.


----------



## Gus Flory (Oct 13, 2009)

I got a new cover for Galaxy of Heroes.


Galaxy of Heroes


----------



## Gus Flory (Oct 13, 2009)

Galaxy of Heroes I and II just got featured on DailyCheapReads.com.

Thank you, Paula!

http://dailycheapreads.com/2011/11/11/guss-book/


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

Great new cover!
If I had a star fury, I'd want shark's teeth on it.  Very cool.

Thanks for the free Smashwords copy.


----------



## Gus Flory (Oct 13, 2009)

Steverino said:


> Great new cover!
> If I had a star fury, I'd want shark's teeth on it. Very cool.
> 
> Thanks for the free Smashwords copy.


Thanks. Hope you enjoyed it.


----------



## Gus Flory (Oct 13, 2009)

Galaxy of Heroes is finally free on Kindle!


----------



## Gus Flory (Oct 13, 2009)

Still free.


----------

